# Swing Bike



## Connor

Just finished up this 70s swing bike. I had the fenders and the sissy bar chromed. I also put new decals and new brake pads on it. Amazingly, the paint is all original!
-Connor


----------



## sfhschwinn

really nice I love my swing bike but its not as nice as this one enjoy opposite riding and doing donuts!


----------



## Connor

I have to agree! The coolest thing about them is riding them!
-Connor


----------



## sccruiser




----------



## sccruiser

Oh yeah ! that green is awesome ! The blue one above is mine, I just cant bring myself to drop the $ on a headbadge just yet !


----------



## bikecrazy

Super cool color! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Connor

Yea, no problem!
-Connor


----------



## Goldenrod

I have one just as nice in orange.  I rode it in a parade and pushed my limit showing off.  Each time I fell off, the crowd cheered.  One of my favorite mornings.  You can get promotional tags of chubby little Jimmy Osmond on one that he sold on his sister and brother's T.V. show.


----------



## sccruiser

Goldenrod said:


> I have one just as nice in orange.  I rode it in a parade and pushed my limit showing off.  Each time I fell off, the crowd cheered.  One of my favorite mornings.  You can get promotional tags of chubby little Jimmy Osmond on one that he sold on his sister and brother's T.V. show.



I reprinted one of the promo tags with Jimmy on it. You can see it behind the service tag in the pic above. Problem is people at  the show  kept asking " Are you really selling this for 99.00"


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Gotta love those Swing Bikes


----------



## Connor

It looks good though!


sccruiser said:


> I reprinted one of the promo tags with Jimmy on it. You can see it behind the service tag in the pic above. Problem is people at  the show  kept asking " Are you really selling this for 99.00"


----------



## Sped Man

I have owned at least 6 of these and I loved each one of them. They were fun to ride.


----------



## n2stuff

You guys must get the strangest looks riding them around. Kids these days don't have a clue of the all the cool types of bikes made. Even my 77 Sting-ray get tons of looks from the kids around here. A Swingbike would blow their minds.


----------



## Connor

Some kids still know about some of the cool vintage bikes! I'm actually 14 and I love vintage bikes!
-Connor


n2stuff said:


> You guys must get the strangest looks riding them around. Kids these days don't have a clue of the all the cool types of bikes made. Even my 77 Sting-ray get tons of looks from the kids around here. A Swingbike would blow their minds.


----------



## thebigorangecat

sccruiser said:


> View attachment 373858



Where can I get some of those OK Used Bicycle tags?????????


----------



## locomotion

I would like to find me one if anyone has one for sale PM me


----------



## sccruiser

thebigorangecat said:


> Where can I get some of those OK Used Bicycle tags?????????



I got the tags from a guy that bought out Fabers Schwinn shop in San Jose years ago. I have been trying to track him down for last 6 months to buy more. I have an extra tag if you want one just shoot me pm with an address and I will drop it in an envelope.


----------



## MotoMagz

Swing bikes are so cool...Just putting together a repop swing bike myself. Trying to get it to look as good as all of yours! I need to find a fender to use as a rear PLEASE Help! Most 20" fit but have brace holes or the fenders frame mount hole shows. Thanks Swingers


----------



## reeducado2003

Just want to show you mine, very nice bikes 1973 Early Chainguard Swing Bike.

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reeducado2003

Duck tale fender from a Stingray will fit, but with a little modification. You have to cut the front bracket , (look my SB ). 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reeducado2003

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------

